
Ask HN: What laptop did you go with when moving on from the macbook pro? - Kpourdeilami
I have a 2017 macbook pro and it is driving me crazy. The keyboard is broken, the touch bar gets in the way, the screen has gotten loose and wobbles, etc. and I&#x27;m considering getting a new laptop<p>I was wondering what laptop those that ended up moving on from the macbook pro did end up going with?
======
willpewitt
I got a System 76 Oryx Pro. It's not as sexy as the mac but at the time
Macbooks could not have 32 GB of ram, which was a major disappointment for me.
Pop Os is great, its pretty much for Ubuntu with some tweaks.

Thermals are generally not a issue but sometimes the fans can be a little
noisey. And of course due to the very beefy hardware and linux power
management not being the most advanced battery life is at most 3 hours in my
experience.

But if performance is important I would definitely recommend picking one up.

------
knz42
I went with the Lenovo Yoga 260.

Motivations:

\- all parts replaceable and orderable individually

\- real touchpad + 3 physical button

\- all the keys on the keyboard

\- decent keyboard

\- touchscreen + stylus

\- multiple USB ports + HDMI + DP outputs

\- memory card connector

------
cpt1138
MacBook Air: right price, good selection of ports, thought the screen would be
an issue after 15" MBP (late 2011) but it was good enough, keyboard.

------
bigbit
Microsoft - Surface Pro – 12.3” Touch-Screen – Intel Core i7 – 16GB Memory -
1TB Solid State Drive, it's a little expensive but you've had a Macbucks
disaster proving cost is relative measure anyway.

------
gaspoweredcat
i personally never had one but when asked for my suggestions i generally
suggest something from the thinkpad range, Theyre robust, have an excellent
warranty program and great keyboards. which model depends on exactly what you
want, the X1C for portability and the X1E or P1 for a larger system with more
grunt and onboard GPU, need more power still? the P52 or P72.

if you dont want to go the thinkpad route id start looking at the Dell XPS.
Personally im running an X1C 6th gen and a P52s

------
chrisbennet
Dell XPS-15. I’ve since gone to a Lenovo X1 Extreme.

------
beno696
ThinkPad W541. Really love ThinkPads.

